# After over 7 years!!! I CAN do it!!!!!!



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

After 7 years off, a traumatic brain injury, balance issues, and several months thinking I was never going to do anything other than trot around in circles......there is hope. New barn, new trainer, new horse....new me!!!!


DSCN1220.flv video by wdc1980 - Photobucket

DSCN1219.flv video by wdc1980 - Photobucket

I know it's not great, and I have a lot of work to do, but this is something I thought I would never do again.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations and good for you!!!! You are doing a wonderful job, keep it up!

You should be very proud of yourself!!!


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

That is really awesome wendy! It is so good to hear stories of determination! Love it!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful to see - congrats!!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! About 2 minutes after these videos I was sitting on Moose just crying. It was the most wonderful feeling in the world. I definitely know I have a LONG way to go before I look decent, let alone good, but even 2 months ago I was having a hard time riding outside at all, and also keeping my balance at the trot. This was only my 6th lesson with my new trainer and riding Moose. We just moved there 3 weeks ago. I most definitely welcome constructive criticism, however PLEASE remember what issues I have with my balance and my brain. I will listen to anything and everything, and do my best to make everyone proud!!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't think about how much you have to work towards right now - be proud of how much you've accomplished so far.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I know, lol. I'm just the type of person that doesn't want to do something unless they can do it well. BTW, I didn't mention that the first video where I'm cantering to the right is actually my first time cantering that direction since before the accident. Most of my brain and balance problems have caused me serious issues with going to the right, but I was determined to do it. It was only my 2nd time going to the left, but I definitely feel more comfortable going that direction.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You are an inspiration - way to go!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you look great!!! See, we told you that you could do it. ;p You look much more comfortable on that horse than you did on the one in your last vids. You are doing so well, just keep up the good work. I agree that it is so great to hear stories and see the result of someone who is determined enough to overcome their obstacles and do so well. KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Im not so sure i know the whole story, but based on everyones comments, im guess it was NOT something good. 

Im guessing it was a bad accident with horses, and im really sorry to hear that!

but from those videos, you look REALLY good! looks like you've been riding for a long time. and the place your at is BEAUTIFUL!

Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Jilly-I was in a bad car accident in August of 2002. I am missing a small piece of my skull, and have suffered from serious balance problems since. I can be walking on a flat surface and feel as though it's falling out from under me, or I can try to walk in a straight line and end up drifting off into a wall/table/chair, etc. As far as being more comfortable with riding Moosie, that is the truth! Stevie, the horse I was shareboarding from my old trainer, was ok for dead beginners or advanced riders. At first it was a good fit, because I never asked her to really work. Once I started feeling more comfortable, she would have tantrums and we'd spend the whole ride fighting each other. Moose is my new trainer's finished show/schooling horse, and he's so much fun, lol. Quirky and stubborn as heck on the ground, but a gentleman US. He's 16.2-16.3, and is built like a tank. In the one video, you can kinda see me trying to bring him down to a trot, and he doesn't want to, lol. I have never had this much fun riding, and my daughter is having an absolute blast too.  We will see what the future holds, and hopefully I will have many more videos to share with everyone!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh wow. Thats really amazing now that i know the whole story. you really are doing much better!

That must have been so scary. I couldnt imagine going through that! =(


your a trooper!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks! 
It's been a really long, scary, frustrating road, but I'm coming around the bend!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

CONGRATZ! You're doing great!!!!! Lovely horse as well! =D
Shoulders need to get back a little more but I'm sure you're gonna get it soon! =]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow that is amazing.

I only have two things that might help you.

try leaning back in the saddle rather than forward

and try to stay seated at the canter.

I think if you master those two things you will be an awesome rider!!!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you for the pointers. Now that I know I can do it, I am going to focus on my position and the other little stuff. Any ideas help! Thanks to everyone for the words of encouragement. It means the world to me


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Wendy I didn't know what happened to you either, I wasn't sure to ask because some people are sensitive about traumatic events. I am glad someone did though lol

I am so proud of you! I know it doesn't sound like much coming from a stranger, but having seen depression and how it can swallow people whole and they can never climb out, that could have easily happened to you. It makes me so happy and motivated to know that you are not letting the past hinder you in your life and doing what you love. *BIG HUG*
Keep doing what you're doing, but be safe of course. Well done! *Applause*


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Shawneen!! Giving up was never an option for me, lol. I'm just too stubborn. I have a life to live, and horses are a big part of that for me and my daughter. When it's not fun anymore is when I'm done.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just think it's awesome that you're doing this PERIOD! Good job. Good woman!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you! I honestly don't understand why everyone is so surprised, ****. Maybe it's just me, but not riding wasn't something I was even willing to consider, even though I can't walk in a straight line with my own 2 feet!


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

hahaha well at least when youre old you can use a horse instead of a walker!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hahahaha. Never thought of that, but it's a **** good idea!!!!!


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

You go girl!

That's amazing, congratulations!!!!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I was just reading back through all of the posts from everyone, and I am sitting here crying. You have NO idea how much this site and everyone here has helped me overcome my confidence issues. To hear and read that there are people out there that are proud of me is amazing. I know I have a LONG way to go before I look good in the saddle, but to know that there are people pulling for me makes it that much better. I wish I could give each one of you a big hug and a thank you. I honestly think that some sort of "HF reunion" would be awesome. There has to be a way! Start thinking of ideas so at least some of us can get together!!! I know there were comments made about how beautiful my new barn is. I am going to try to take a little video next week so everyone can get a mini-tour! I am so happy where I am now, and I have a trainer that understands everything I am dealing with, and pushes me just hard enough, but still keeps it fun and safe. What more can I ask for? You are all amazing people, and I am so blessed to belong to a forum where I can live and learn with such wonderful people. God Bless you all.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey, I'm sorry about your accident. I have scolioasis in my back and sometimes I lean forwards while trying to trott and the horse begins cantering and I start freaking out. Horses really do help me forget about my back and I'm sure it would to your problems too. If only everyone could ride every second of every day 
You are really inspiring to read about on this post. I'm so glad that your having a great time and goodluck for the future!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think you should me in a magizine!!!!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Good woman, amen!  Just keep smiling like that with your head held high and you will just keep improving. Great job!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

you guys rock


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

You are doing SO great!! For someone to have the will and fortitude and determination to ride a horse that places you at least 5 feet off the ground when you just have trouble walking in a straight line, or just standing up and feeling off balance, you are amazing and an inspiration to other riders and other riders who may have suffered traumatic injuries that they feel may prevent them from living a "normal" life. You are an amazing woman to do this and to succeed at it, Wendy. Don't ever let ANYONE tell you anything but that!! I admire you so much, and hope that if something like that were to ever happen to me that I would be able to have the courage and drive to ride again. I look forward to you keeping us updated on your progress with riding! You go girl!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you so much draftlover!!! I am actually in the process of posting a video of my new barn. Everyone should check it out! It's so nice and drama-free and quiet!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wendy, I can't find your jumping video to save my life and would really like to watch it - can you please link me?
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That's awesome! You look great. Your horse is gorgeous, too. Keep up the good work. =D


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Wow! you look great!!!! Moose is a beautiful horse!!!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

That's incredible!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Moosie is an awesome boy. He's a big tank of an appy, with just the right amount of attitude.  JDI, I will try to figure out how to link you my "jumping" video, rotflmao. Not quite sure if it could be classified as a jump, but oh well!!


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

You are an inspiration!! I know you will keep improving and most importantly, having fun and getting joy from your riding!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone. We are going to a show tomorrow, but I haven't decided if I'm gonna ride. In addition to my balance issues and the nerve compression in my spine, i just found out this week that I have torn my PCL, MCL, and LCL ligaments in my left knee  I've ridden twice this week, but tonight we will decide if I should take the chance and show or give myself the weekend off.


----------

